# carthago M-liner 57b



## 96819 (Nov 29, 2005)

Help ,am thinking of trading in our Knaus sun liner for a Carthago m-liner 57b.2004 10,000miles.
A) Any info from other owners.
B) Where can I get a independent price.

Thanks


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

brownhills had a carthago m-liner at pickering show on an MAN chassis, LHD but with a lot more miles from memory, £79995


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

b16duv said:


> brownhills had a carthago m-liner at pickering show on an MAN chassis, LHD but with a lot more miles from memory, £79995


They also had that at Malvern,but hidden around a corner :roll: :roll: .


----------

